# Amplificador de audio sencillo



## vgarzon (Feb 5, 2008)

Hola a todos los miembros del foro, este es mi primer mensaje.

Bueno les cuento que soy estudiante de ingeniería electrónica, y tengo un proyecto sencillo.
Se me solicita diseñar un amplificador de audio que entregue 2W de potencia a una carga de 8Ohm. el amplificador debe ser diseñado con elementos discretos es decir, transistores, diodos, resistores, etc. Mejor dicho nada de circuitos integrados ni amplificador operacionales. Bueno pues yo intenté con un amplificador clase AB en simetría complementaria utilizando una configuracion Darlington y transistores Tip31c y Tip32c, pero este amplificador no amplifica voltaje aseí que diseñe una red de amplificación de voltaje utilizando configuraciones sencillas de emisor común, bueno el hecho es que en teoría debería funcionar pero al implementarlo no obtuve buenos resultados, para empezar el amplificador de potencia no funcionaba y tenía solo una señal de ruido a la salida.
Si alguien me puede ayudar diciendome si el diseño que eh planteado funciona bien realizando nuevos cálculos y en ese caso de que criterios debo partir o si no mostrarme otro camino, de antemano gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2008)

Es posible, ¡ Si se viera el diseño !


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 5, 2008)

este es un muy sencillo circuito con 4 transistores,el amplificador tiene una respuesta de frecuencia amplificadora, distorsión baja, y es capaz de excitar bien un altavoz de 8 ohmios a los niveles de la salida de 2watts sin distorsion y hasta 5 vatios con una distorsión levemente más alta. Cualquier fuente de alimentación de C.C. de la gama 12 a 18 voltios puede ser utilizada,el circuito  amplificador funciona en modo  AB . Típicamente, bajo condiciones sin señal, la corriente puede ser 15 mA que se levantan a 150 mA con una señal de entrada de 50 mV.  El circuito es C.C. predispuesto de modo que los emisores del BD139 y del BD140 estén en el voltaje de fuente aproximadamente iguales a la mitad que la alimentacion, para tener una excursion máxima del voltaje de la salida. 
Los BC109C y los 2N3906 funcionan en emisor común. El par de la salida BD139/140 funciona en  seguidor del emisor, resolviendo los requisitos para conducir altavoces  de impedancia bajos. El factor de amplificación o ganancia total es proporcionado por el cociente del resistor 22k y 1k. 
Un disipador de calor en el par BD139/140 se recomienda pero no esencial, aunque los transistores funcionarán demasiados calientes al tacto.


----------



## vgarzon (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah listo pues voy a ensayar el circuito a ver como se me comporta y despues les cuento, Gracias.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 6, 2008)

Jorge Flores Vergaray dijo:
			
		

> este es un muy sencillo circuito con 4 transistores,el amplificador tiene una respuesta de frecuencia amplificadora, distorsión baja, y es capaz de excitar bien un altavoz de 8 ohmios a los niveles de la salida de 2watts sin distorsion y hasta 5 vatios con una distorsión levemente más alta.



Disculpame la correccion Jorge, pero ese circuito es distorsion pura.
Simplemente fijate la polarizacion del BD140, con un resistencia de 1k8 entre B-C  jamas va a llegar ni cerca de la saturacion. Con poca potencia que se le saque ya tiene recorte los semiciclos negativos.


----------



## vgarzon (Feb 9, 2008)

¿y entonces sabes como diseñar un amplificador con esas especificaciones?


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 9, 2008)

Si, pero ese trabajo lo tenes que hacer vos.  No fuiste capaz de mover un dedo poniendo el esquema de lo que hiciste,  esperas que te lo hagan los otros?

Ahi tenes el esquema que paso Jorge, es un esquema tipico muy apropiado para 2W, usalo como referencia y que tu trabajo de diseño sea corregirle las polarizaciones a casi todos los transistores  para que realmente de 2W con baja distorsion (una ayuda: polarizacion bootstrap al BD140).


----------



## Jorge Flores Vergaray (Feb 10, 2008)

El circuito que envíe anteriormente es extremadamente sencillo los transistores de salida funcionan cerca al corte,los diodos intentan hacer un espejo de corriente y el potenciometro se debe ajustar para la mínima distorcion de cruce,como el circuito lo tomé de internet no puedo probarlo pero si estas estudiando aun te aconsejaria que busques el programa de osciloscopio para PC lo tenia en mi compu pero en una formateada de urgencia se borró,pero buscalo en internet y trabaja con un generador de señal senoidal de 1 Khz,el osciloscopio de PC trabaja con la entrada de la tarjeta de sonido y no debe exceder de una entrada de 2 voltios pico a pico,cuidado con eso ,se pone atenuadores como en los multimetros analogicos y vas viendo como avanza la onda de entrada,es lo que haciamos en el laboratorio cuando estudiabamos hace bastante años,debes tener un buen multimetro para checar los voltajes y las corrientes que te recomienda el circuito,de todas maneras como bien dice Eduardo es bueno intentar diseñar o meter calculos para armar un circuito,para eso debes buscar libros donde estén los cálculos básicos para amplificador de audio de tipo A,b y por supuesto el AB.
Te envio un circuito más seguro de amplificador de 2 Watts bastante difundido en páginas inglesas te envio el texto original:

Mini-box 2W Amplifier
Circuit diagram: 





Parts: 

P1 = 10K Log.Potentiometer 
R1,R2 = 33K 1/4W Resistors 
R3 = 33R 1/4W Resistor 
R4 = 15K 1/4W Resistor 
R5,R6 = 1K 1/4W Resistors 
R7 = 680R 1/4W Resistor 
R8 = 120R 1/2W Resistor 
R9 = 100R 1/2W Trimmer Cermet 

C1,C2 = 10µF 63V Electrolytic Capacitors 
C3 = 100µF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor 
C4,C7 = 470µF 25V Electrolytic Capacitors 
C5 = 47pF 63V Ceramic Capacitor 
C6 = 220nF 63V Polyester Capacitor 
C8 = 1000µF 25V Electrolytic Capacitor 

D1 = 1N4148 75V 150mA Diode 

Q1 = BC560C 45V 100mA PNP Low noise High gain Transistor 
Q2 = BC337 45V 800mA NPN Transistor 
Q3 = TIP31A 60V 4A    NPN Transistor 
Q4 = TIP32A 60V 4A    PNP Transistor 

SW1 SPST switch 

SPKR 3-5 Watt Loudspeaker, 8, 4 or 2 Ohm impedance 



Device purpose: 

This amplificadorfier was designed to be self-contained in a small loudspeaker box. It can be feed by Walkman, Mini-Disc and CD players, computers and similar devices having line or headphone output. Of course, in most cases you'll have to make two boxes to obtain stereo.
The circuit was deliberately designed using no ICs and in a rather old-fashioned manner in order to obtain good harmonic distortion behaviour and to avoid hard to find components. The amplificadorfier(s) can be conveniently supplied by a 12V wall plug-in transformadorrmer. Closing SW1 a bass-boost is provided but, at the same time, volume control must be increased to compensate for power loss at higher frequencies.
In use, R9 should be carefully adjusted to provide minimal audible signal cross-over distortion consistent with minimal measured quiescent current consumption; a good compromise is to set the quiescent current at about 10-15 mA.
To measure this current, wire a DC current meter temporarily in series with the collector of Q3. 


Technical data: 

Output power: 1.5 Watt RMS @ 8 Ohm, 2.5 Watt @ 4 Ohm, 3.5 Watt @ 2 Ohm (1KHz sinewave) 

Sensitivity: 100mV input for 1.5W output @ 8 Ohm 

Frequency response: 30Hz to 20KHz -1dB 

Total harmonic distortion @ 1KHz & 10KHz: Below 0.2% @ 8 Ohm 1W, below 0.3% @ 4 Ohm 2W, below 0.5% @ 2 Ohm 2W. 

Suerte y trata de analizar teoricamente el circuito.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 17, 2008)

Hola

Jorge, podiras postear la pagina(s) de donde obtuviste el diagrama?

gracias.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 18, 2008)

http://www.redcircuits.com/

Saludos.


----------



## wsac (Oct 14, 2009)

Este amplificador de que clase es?? es un clase A o B?


----------



## Cacho (Oct 14, 2009)

wsac dijo:


> Este amplificador de que clase es?? es un clase A o B?



Podés armarlo como un A, un B o un AB. Como más te guste, todo está en el voltaje de polarización de los drivers.
Ahora pregunto, ¿para qué querías saber la clase?

Saludos


----------



## wsac (Oct 14, 2009)

Es que planeaba armar este circuito pero no se que clase es el amplificador

Como puedo hacer para que sea de clase B


----------



## Cacho (Oct 14, 2009)

Girando el potenciómetro.
Cuando la tensión entre las bases de Q3 y Q4 sea menos de unos 1,2V (bueno, quizá hasta 1V), ya tenés un Clase B.
Deberías poder bajarla hasta más o menos 0,6V.

Saludos


----------



## zxeth (May 30, 2010)

ESE AMPLI ES GENIALLL (Y), lo arme en tercer año, suena maravillosamente. Eso si, compra exactamente los transistores que pide, no los cambies a 31c porque no anda. Y ponele un buen disipador porque calienta que da miedo. Usa mica y tornillos aislantes, y pone los transistores lo mas afuera posible porque te vas a volver loco tratado de poner el disipador. Usa una fuente buena porque tiene mucho ruido osino. El capacitor c8 ponelo lo mas cerca al q3 porque es para absorver los ruidos, y si podes pone tambien uno de 0.1uf ceramico al lado a masa. El trimmer r9 es un pote de esos chiquititos de plastico. Es como un pote, compralo de 200ohms no de 100 porque es para ajustar los ruidos. Suena muy lindo este ampli. Fue mi primer ampli y tube muchisimas fallas . Suerte con tu trabajoo


----------



## mufo (Jun 3, 2010)

modificaciones propuestas por zxeth
- r9 de 200 Ohm
- condensador 100nF ceramico cerca de V+
- mica y tornillos

quisiera sacarle el pot del volumen, ya que todos los pendrive ipod y demases poseen volumen propio, 
- al sacarlo afectara el funcionamiento? no deberia
- c1 y c2 se quedan o se van junto con el pote?

que disipador debo ponerle? (ºC/W)

teniendo este ultimo detalle del pote me la juego y posteo PCB 

saludos, 
mufo


----------



## zxeth (Jun 4, 2010)

c1 y c2 son el filtro de la senial (no tengo enie), lo que podes hacer es dejar c2 y ver como anda o si anda mal probar con c1. Igual te recomiendo el pote ya que no sabes cuando vas a necesitar bajar el volumen de forma rapida y sensilla desde el ampli. La verdad que disipador necesita uno medio grandecito porque el tip31a disipa muchisimo calor. Osea, a lo que me refiero grande es p ej a 15cm(largo) x 10cm(alto) y 3 o 5cm(ancho). Es lo que puse yo y se mantiene tibiesito , Suertee


----------



## mufo (Jun 4, 2010)

y la fuente que usaste?


----------



## zxeth (Jun 4, 2010)

al principio un transformador de esos baratitos que se compran en el supermercado que son "universales", despues consegui un trafo que encontre tirado en el cole de +-9v con punto medio, asi que hice el puente y me quedaron +-24v, lo cual solo tome el positivo y el punto medio, no el negativo. Asi teniendo masa y +12v, Desde ahi se escucha perfecto. Tambien te recomiendo filtrarlo con 2 capacitores de 4700uf electroliticos, un ceramico de .1uf al lado de los electroliticos y otro de .1uf lo mas cerca de q3, salida del parlante y c8. Te recomiendo que pongas los positivos mas juntos posibles ya que ese de .1uf sirve como filtro. No me preguntes como pero asi me funciono =)


----------



## mufo (Jun 4, 2010)

pero sabes, el unico problema es que no logro encontrar por NINGUN lado el par 31 y 32 "A", solo los 31 y 32 "C", con los tip c no funciona? hay alguna forma de adaptarlo para que funcione¿

EDIT: Le mande un correo al dueño de la pagina REDCIRCUITS (Flavio) comentandole que no encontraba por ningun lado los TIP31A y TIP32A, les copio los correos 

El que le envie yo


> Hi, im from chile, sorry if my english is not very good.
> im triyng to build the Mini Box amplifier but i cant find the tip31a and tip32a, i found only 31 and 32 c, it will work if i put those transistors?.
> also, i had problems with bc560c, i found 557c....
> 
> i would greatly appreciate your help in this.




Su respuesta


> Hello,
> thank you for your request.
> 
> The transistors in your possess will work fine.
> ...




Asi que ya saben, ponganse a armar no mas
espero ayude a algunos
saludos
mufo


----------



## zxeth (Jun 4, 2010)

la verdad que yo intente pero no me andubieron tampoco. Fijate si sos de capital federal o estas cerca de liniers, anda a electronica nino a 3 cuadras de electronica liniers. Te cobran un poquito ams de lo normal, pero ahi fue donde los encontre


----------

